# someone else plowing my contract



## MIwinter (Dec 20, 2008)

What would you guys do to a customer who let someone else plow their drive for free? Realize they did not call me to let me know and I spent time/gas driving to their house. They are in a contract with me. There was 4" of snowfall and a guy who lives a block away did it with their knowledge supposidly for free. He did use a ridding lawn mower that could barely plow 3". What would you guys do?


my thoughts are,
This is a small contract that I could care less about anyways. I know the guy who plowed and and think he did it out of spite as he knows I plow this drive and plow for a living right now. I am thinking about charging them for today (full amount) and dropping them day of next major storm as my contract states I can cancel contract any anytime for any or no reason and telling them to call the jackass with the ridding mower to plow 14inches of snow. I am a licensed/insured business and this contract was extremly cheap for them anyways.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

MIwinter;683392 said:


> What would you guys do to a customer who let someone else plow their drive for free? Realize they did not call me to let me know and I spent time/gas driving to their house. They are in a contract with me. There was 4" of snowfall and a guy who lives a block away did it with their knowledge supposidly for free. He did use a ridding lawn mower that could barely plow 3". What would you guys do?
> 
> my thoughts are,
> This is a small contract that I could care less about anyways. I know the guy who plowed and and think he did it out of spite as he knows I plow this drive and plow for a living right now. I am thinking about charging them for today (full amount) and dropping them day of next major storm as my contract states I can cancel contract any anytime for any or no reason and telling them to call the jackass with the ridding mower to plow 14inches of snow. I am a licensed/insured business and this contract was extremly cheap for them anyways.


If you had a written contract signed by customer they they owe you for the plow. But again it would be pretty hard to drop them the next snow if you make them pay for this one!


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Bill them for the service they contracted you to do. If they pay it continue to service them. If they do not pay drop them.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

send them a bill along with a copy of your contract.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree, call and explain the situation and bill them. However, I wouldn't just drop them on the eve of the next big storm since it seems unprofessional and it can't do any good for the reputation of your business. Just remember, can't fix stupid, gotta work with it.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Bill them.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

absolutely bill them!!


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

I agree with the masses here. Send them a bill. I've had almost the same issue in the past. I had a homeowner whose neighbor snowblowed his whole driveway before I got there. I billed him and he paid it. His driveway hasn't seen a snowblower since my bill.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

What does your contract say? Per plow? How far is this out of your way? Do you really feel you should get the full amount for just dropping by? I'd say call the customer and have a professional conversation about how your time is valuable and that you can't just be dropping by to see if they need a plow. Don't get me wrong i would be annoyed too...........


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

i bill per inch, so wether i service or not they get billed! they want to plow/shovel themselves thats fine, then why have a service? they signed a contract so, either pay up or find someone else.


----------



## rbergevine (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm with Dan85 on this one. Tact can go a long way. I might consider mentioning it to them first. Dropping them before next storm is malicious and immature - no matter how annoyed you may be. Be a man about it, save your reputation with others in the area. If a bad word gets out about you, it's tough to get it back. Integrity at all times always serves you well in life. If you feel as many do that you should bill them, then do so, it would be appropriate. Dropping them over you emotions is just not right in my book. Peace.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I think it happens to everyone. The other day I had 6 residentials shoveled on my routes. As soon as I got the word from my drivers I was on the phone with these people. It panned out like this. I took the loss this one time and they were made very clear that they will be billed in the future. 2 agreed to pay they just wanted the exercise. 2 didnt read what they signed and couldnt comprehend how I could charge them if they shoveled. One proceeded to argue that they couldnt get out of there driveway 2" and therefor had the right to shovel themselves out and not be charged. The last didnt understand why I would need to charge more if they were only plowed monday through friday and still held a good spot on the route. 

At the end of the day these 6 people want to be top priority when "they" need it. They cant get out of their driveways with 2", but feel it is safe to drive on the snow and ice covered roads. And lastly dont understand what needing a service is. Every client will be billed every storm from here out. If they complain than they can automatically revert to on call scheduling which is basically last on the route maybe even after a few hours rest and a higher cost per inch.


----------



## jkrak (Nov 11, 2007)

If you guys are counting on a few residentials to make your nut your gonna be disappointed. Plus if your charging by the push you are losing money. We charge residential and commercial the same with a seasonal contract. We take the average over the past four years and bill them accordingly. This way there are no questions on how much they will pay and when. Plus the bonus is you get paid whether it snows or not. if you offer a good service they will agree to terms almost always.


----------



## rbergevine (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm with ShovelRacer - If they want to be serviced, its all on them. If they want to be call-ins if it works better for them then so be it, happy to oblige their tastes. But as he said, I charge a bit more for callins, payable at time of service and take last priority.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

jkrak;687511 said:


> If you guys are counting on a few residentials to make your nut your gonna be disappointed. Plus if your charging by the push you are losing money. We charge residential and commercial the same with a seasonal contract. We take the average over the past four years and bill them accordingly. This way there are no questions on how much they will pay and when. Plus the bonus is you get paid whether it snows or not. if you offer a good service they will agree to terms almost always.


Really? Where have you been the last 2 weeks? Seasonal charge is not panning out to be the way to go this year so far!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

shovelracer;687488 said:


> I think it happens to everyone. The other day I had 6 residentials shoveled on my routes. As soon as I got the word from my drivers I was on the phone with these people. It panned out like this. I took the loss this one time and they were made very clear that they will be billed in the future. 2 agreed to pay they just wanted the exercise. 2 didnt read what they signed and couldnt comprehend how I could charge them if they shoveled. One proceeded to argue that they couldnt get out of there driveway 2" and therefor had the right to shovel themselves out and not be charged. The last didnt understand why I would need to charge more if they were only plowed monday through friday and still held a good spot on the route.
> 
> At the end of the day these 6 people want to be top priority when "they" need it. They cant get out of their driveways with 2", but feel it is safe to drive on the snow and ice covered roads. And lastly dont understand what needing a service is. Every client will be billed every storm from here out. If they complain than they can automatically revert to on call scheduling which is basically last on the route maybe even after a few hours rest and a higher cost per inch.


Heck yes after a rest. I took a 3 hour nap last time before I did my on calls.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

jkrak;687511 said:


> If you guys are counting on a few residentials to make your nut your gonna be disappointed. Plus if your charging by the push you are losing money. We charge residential and commercial the same with a seasonal contract. We take the average over the past four years and bill them accordingly. This way there are no questions on how much they will pay and when. Plus the bonus is you get paid whether it snows or not. if you offer a good service they will agree to terms almost always.


First Im not talking about a few residentials. The example was, but the point is simple whether I have 10 or 100 accounts. I depend on each and every account. Now their price takes into consideration the average snowfall as well as the amount of money I need to make on the account. This gives us our per push rate. If they shovel and dont pay then they are lowering their cost per season. Because I may not now make the money I planned on this account, they basically eat right into my profits.

As far as the debate between seasonal and per push it will never end. But I explain that in an average winter we both make the same. In a slow winter you come out with $ but maybe lose a few accounts. In a heavy winter I come out ahead. Now I would rather have the money for using the equipment than the other way around. One winter of double average storms could really hurt you. If we get no snow I can make money prepping jobs for the spring. Believe me I have pushed the seasonal a few times to people who want a number. At the end of the day they always go per push. Reason is there is the chance we might not get snow. I always agree, but what they dont realize is that our area gets within 4 storms total each year. The dryest winter in 5 years only produced 4 less events than the heaviest. Accumulation was much different, but hey I got paid for both.


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Happened to me last week.

House is the farthest I have and bid it high, but still got it. Plowed it 3 times in our first 12" storm. 3 days later another 5" storm, went to plow it again at 10pm and it was shoveled by the tennant. He tells me he called the landlord and they knew about it. I never recieved the call, but arrived, ready to do the work as planned. After the runs, I called the landlord and explained that it was all nice and all, but I went ther and was ready to plow (Ohh slid into someone and took out a car bumper, on the way to this job aswell)

Told them I was going to charge them and that was it. Told them if its shoveled and I never get the call. Ill charge again, and agin and again untill Im told otherwise.
I have gas and insurance to pay for even if I dont push snow.

Bills went out on Monday, she was the first to send the checks (I do a few houses for her)

C-


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

So wait, this contract, was it a seasonal or per push?


----------



## Turbo X (Oct 1, 2008)

MIwinter;683392 said:


> What would you guys do to a customer who let someone else plow their drive for free? Realize they did not call me to let me know and I spent time/gas driving to their house. They are in a contract with me. There was 4" of snowfall and a guy who lives a block away did it with their knowledge supposedly for free. He did use a ridding lawn mower that could barely plow 3". What would you guys do?
> 
> my thoughts are,
> This is a small contract that I could care less about anyways. I know the guy who plowed and and think he did it out of spite as he knows I plow this drive and plow for a living right now. I am thinking about charging them for today (full amount) and dropping them day of next major storm as my contract states I can cancel contract any anytime for any or no reason and telling them to call the jackass with the ridding mower to plow 14inches of snow. I am a licensed/insured business and this contract was extremely cheap for them anyways.


I feel for you.. but on the other hand ,, if I were a mechanic, and you contracted me to maintain your vehicle , and one day you have a friend do a repair on the truck for free , do I have the right to charge you for my lost money I would of got for that repair?
or what if your truck brakes down for two week and in that time he gets a storms and has to pay premium price to get it plowed.. do you compensate him the difference.?
every body has a budget and its getting squeezed every 
day, and when it comes time for me to get something for free, be it a truck repair or snow removal, I'll take it, and put that money to another bill...
don't take it to hart, it's just business, they will come back , free only works for awhile, and that guy will stop doing it.. just tell him to call you when he hear of a snow storm coming and would like you to plow him out, and you only have few opening per storm so call early... ussmileyflag


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

jkrak;687511 said:


> If you guys are counting on a few residentials to make your nut your gonna be disappointed. Plus if your charging by the push you are losing money. We charge residential and commercial the same with a seasonal contract. We take the average over the past four years and bill them accordingly. This way there are no questions on how much they will pay and when. Plus the bonus is you get paid whether it snows or not. if you offer a good service they will agree to terms almost always.


I beg to differ on this one. i just did up the bills for my customers so far this month and my seasonal i am about $200 per month cheaper then the per push and i do them the same amount of times.

i am actually going to drop any seasonal contracts and go per push only. i already charge a minimum of 2 times per month on my per push contract that is more expensive then some guys seasonal prices!


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

Turbo X;690681 said:


> I feel for you.. but on the other hand ,, if I were a mechanic, and you contracted me to maintain your vehicle , and one day you have a friend do a repair on the truck for free , do I have the right to charge you for my lost money I would of got for that repair?
> or what if your truck brakes down for two week and in that time he gets a storms and has to pay premium price to get it plowed.. do you compensate him the difference.?
> every body has a budget and its getting squeezed every
> day, and when it comes time for me to get something for free, be it a truck repair or snow removal, I'll take it, and put that money to another bill...
> don't take it to hart, it's just business, they will come back , free only works for awhile, and that guy will stop doing it.. just tell him to call you when he hear of a snow storm coming and would like you to plow him out, and you only have few opening per storm so call early... ussmileyflag


Understand though if that mechanic looked at the truck he would charge a fee to look at it, and tell you what exactly is wrong with it so the free guy can fix it.


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm also dealing with a similar issue right now. I have a street where I have roughly 10 residentials. One of the residents (not a customer) has a quad and started doing 3 of my drives. I showed up to service the people while he was plowing, as soon as he saw my truck coming he booked it back to his house. I had no intention of being confrontational with him, just wanted to know if they had asked him to do it or not. Knocked on the door of the customer and asked them what was up. They replied that they had no idea who he was or why he was plowing. I explained that, if there is any damage to the property discovered in the spring that they should take it up with him, beause as of that moment i was no longer accepting responsibility for damage on the premises. The customer was actually quite understanding. The other thing was that the guy with the quad had piled snow on the grassy boulevard dividing the street, 2 years ago the by-law officers threatened me with fines for doing this. So, I approached quad guy and nicely mentioned to him that as a "heads up" he probably shouldn't be piling snow there because of the by-law people. At that point he became very defensive and basically told me that he'd been doing it for years and he wasn't about to stop. This is where I told him what I told the customer about damage and that, if the by-law people came to me, I would direct them to him. 2 days later we had another snowfall, and he was back plowing them out again. He saw me coming and took off again, so I finished the area and phoned the customers on the street that he was plowing and told them I would be billing them for this visit since this was the 2nd time it had happened. While i was talking to one of the customers, she mentioned that he was back out plowing. I was still nearby so I drove back over, but drove right to his house, he came and asked what i was doing. I said that I wanted to talk to him, but everytime I tried he hid in his house, so i decided to wait for him. This is where i lost my patience. As politely as I could manage, I told him to keep his tinkertoy off my customers properties, and that I wasn't going to have this discussion again. I mentioned the by-law issue again, and that he was also illegally operating the quad on city streets. (Quads aren't allowed on city streets, licenced or not).

Sorry for the long post, but I'm really wondering what I have to do to get it through this guys head. A bit of background on the guy, he drinks heavily and has had run-ins with the residents there before, so I'm thinking that he might be trying to mend some fences, which is great. And I would give up the 3 drives without any bad blood if the customers requested that they wanted him to service them. Because, after all, word of mouth can either make or break you, and i have alot of customers in that area.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

isnt a contract a legal binding document ???, if you dont read what you sign then i say, chalk this up as a learning experience..

as far as billing them, i most certainly would...did you get free gas to drive over there ??

i know everybodies on a tight string as far as money goes nowadays but it seems people think they can get away with what ever they want and no have one ounce of care for the other guy


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

First of all, to the first poster, if you don't have a clause in your contract that states that they will be billed even if you just show up and not do it, you can't legally bill them for or collect squat. Unfortunate, but true. 
More so though,...I sure wouldn't be "standoffish" to the customer...they were just saving some money. I WOULD however explain to them that you need to be informed when and if this ever happens. If there is any doubt or question on this, then you need to rewrite your service agreement and include this. Do NOT just write up what you think is a rider to the contract, because that will make your original null and void. Just put a paragraph of this into another copy and have it resigned.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2008)

*Ask them*

Professionally ask them what they want to do and then take their lead. I 'pushed a point' that I was right on earlier this year when landscaping and it ended up to be a huge headache all year. If you loose one deal, it's better than the risk of loosing more. Besides, if they pulled this trick one time, there is a good chance they will again


----------



## tigershark11 (Dec 27, 2008)

I say being professional is always the way. Suck up any hurt feelings, deal with the customer on a professional level, always standing your ground but using some commonsense. A bad name gets around fast. Better to be known as a pro than a hot head, whether it's true or not. Remember, you want more business in the future not just the present. My 2 cents.ussmileyflag


----------



## jkrak (Nov 11, 2007)

ScnicExcellence;690945 said:


> I beg to differ on this one. i just did up the bills for my customers so far this month and my seasonal i am about $200 per month cheaper then the per push and i do them the same amount of times.
> 
> i am actually going to drop any seasonal contracts and go per push only. i already charge a minimum of 2 times per month on my per push contract that is more expensive then some guys seasonal prices!


Well, I am not sure of your business and your obligations Sonic... My business cannot afford to let my rigs sit in my shop and not get paid. My customers demand that I be prepared with the best service, employees and equipment. Unfortunately that costs money and most informed customers understand that. I can easily absorb three to four additional pushes in a heavy season. What I cannot absorb is no dough in a light season. I guess each business is different, that's why you will always have the debate.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I used to have customers that would occasionally shovel their drive. I put up with that crap a few times as I was kinda new to the game. The last straw was when when of my men was sent away from a drive at 1am in the morning cause the guy said he had the next day off and wanted to save the money and do himself. I called him the next day and said I was done. Did the same with anyone else that pulled that crap.


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

jkrak;687511 said:


> If you guys are counting on a few residentials to make your nut your gonna be disappointed. Plus if your charging by the push you are losing money. We charge residential and commercial the same with a seasonal contract. We take the average over the past four years and bill them accordingly. This way there are no questions on how much they will pay and when. Plus the bonus is you get paid whether it snows or not. if you offer a good service they will agree to terms almost always.


seasonal billing,,,, Your jokeing right?


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

Their is a butt load of bad advice and a truck load of general BS in this thread.

Billing for services un-rendered what a F-in joke take that and your snow removal contract to court and see what kind of laughter it generats on the court room floor. Thats like a buddy of mine giveing me a free fill up of heating oil and the company I have a contract with seeing this and sending a bill, Please I just soiled myself laughing my Assss off.


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

Talk to the customer about what happened. Tell them you won't charge for your time to do a driveby this time but that they are now on a will call list. This way you look professional, the customer won't be neglected if a big storm comes and little Johnny's snowblower can't do it and just run out rest the season. The customer will either opt for cancelling the contract or set an a snow amount and will be advised he is no longer a priority account which puts him at the end of the storm runs only if he calls everytime he expects service. Next year you can review this and decide whether he's worth it or not and adjust your rate accordingly.


----------



## oilcan (Nov 28, 2008)

without a doub't send the bill ! a contract is a contract .this is a business folks ! send the bill , so he knows that you are for real . maybe i'm just to bullheaded , but been doing my work for 22 years now and thats the way it works . don't think for a minute they wouldn't do it to you ! send it !!!


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

Hear we go again,,,, Ok to all the guys crying billem billem billem Please tell me why that if in fact you have a seasonal contract and this happens why would you NEED to send a bill? wouldn't they already be on a payment schedule with check due on a stated date? remember a seasonal contract is just that a set price broken down into a payment schedule so why send a bill for the plowing you did not perform? You don't need to they are on a contract with a payment schedule. I call bullshi.... on 1/2 the posters in this thread. Moreover why be upset if someone else does the plowing on your 1 account 1 time if you have a firm contract as most of you guys say you use could it be because in fact snowplowing contracts are nothing more than a communication tool and a unenforceable method of handcuffing an account to your service.


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

Gix1k4;691054 said:


> I'm also dealing with a similar issue right now. I have a street where I have roughly 10 residentials. One of the residents (not a customer) has a quad and started doing 3 of my drives. I showed up to service the people while he was plowing, as soon as he saw my truck coming he booked it back to his house. I had no intention of being confrontational with him, just wanted to know if they had asked him to do it or not. Knocked on the door of the customer and asked them what was up. They replied that they had no idea who he was or why he was plowing. I explained that, if there is any damage to the property discovered in the spring that they should take it up with him, beause as of that moment i was no longer accepting responsibility for damage on the premises. The customer was actually quite understanding. The other thing was that the guy with the quad had piled snow on the grassy boulevard dividing the street, 2 years ago the by-law officers threatened me with fines for doing this. So, I approached quad guy and nicely mentioned to him that as a "heads up" he probably shouldn't be piling snow there because of the by-law people. At that point he became very defensive and basically told me that he'd been doing it for years and he wasn't about to stop. This is where I told him what I told the customer about damage and that, if the by-law people came to me, I would direct them to him. 2 days later we had another snowfall, and he was back plowing them out again. He saw me coming and took off again, so I finished the area and phoned the customers on the street that he was plowing and told them I would be billing them for this visit since this was the 2nd time it had happened. While i was talking to one of the customers, she mentioned that he was back out plowing. I was still nearby so I drove back over, but drove right to his house, he came and asked what i was doing. I said that I wanted to talk to him, but everytime I tried he hid in his house, so i decided to wait for him. This is where i lost my patience. As politely as I could manage, I told him to keep his tinkertoy off my customers properties, and that I wasn't going to have this discussion again. I mentioned the by-law issue again, and that he was also illegally operating the quad on city streets. (Quads aren't allowed on city streets, licenced or not).
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I'm really wondering what I have to do to get it through this guys head. A bit of background on the guy, he drinks heavily and has had run-ins with the residents there before, so I'm thinking that he might be trying to mend some fences, which is great. And I would give up the 3 drives without any bad blood if the customers requested that they wanted him to service them. Because, after all, word of mouth can either make or break you, and i have alot of customers in that area.


I would find out how your customers feel about this guy plowing their property. If they do not want him there then I would ask local law enforcment to have a chat with him. I am not saying screw the guy over but if your customers dont want him there then he should be notified. Also, to avoid confusion or possible problems in the spring - granted you did tell your customers you will not be resposible for damages but you know how some people are. At least this way if he listens to what he is told then there is no confusion in the spring, you know that you did the work, and can feel confident that their will be no problems later down the road. note: even though most of the contracts we use are legaly binding, any good lawyer could probly get around it in a case where there is liability for damages.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

I think a simple solution would be having a clause in the contract stating that the customer will be charged a "trip charge" for any time you went to their property but did not actually plow due to the customer not informing you ahead of time that your services were not needed for that snowfall.


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

Dustball;710013 said:


> I think a simple solution would be having a clause in the contract stating that the customer will be charged a "trip charge" for any time you went to their property but did not actually plow due to the customer not informing you ahead of time that your services were not needed for that snowfall.


True, that would be the simple solution but what happens when john doe says it was you that did damages? I wouldn't be so worried about the doing of the work as I would be of what the customer will say later if they decide to accuse me of any damages done and decide to tell everyone just that. Word to mouth can build or break your residential contracts.


----------



## Saber (Dec 17, 2008)

hit the banks and push em back and charge em, going to have to push em anyway


----------



## Daveyo (Nov 21, 2005)

Why isn't it in your contract weather you plow or the snow angels miraculously plow you get paid. All my customers know this and know when I'll basically be there.


----------



## Daveyo (Nov 21, 2005)

pongow26;710021 said:


> True, that would be the simple solution but what happens when john doe says it was you that did damages? I wouldn't be so worried about the doing of the work as I would be of what the customer will say later if they decide to accuse me of any damages done and decide to tell everyone just that. Word to mouth can build or break your residential contracts.


I respectfully disagree, you should know your customers by now. Also if you have some jackazz claiming you did damage tell them to prove it, and if this guys that much of a liar then others will know. It won't affect business.


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

Daveyo;710819 said:


> I respectfully disagree, you should know your customers by now. Also if you have some jackazz claiming you did damage tell them to prove it, and if this guys that much of a liar then others will know. It won't affect business.


True and I agree that is the way it should be but let's say for example the guy with the quad damages an in ground sprinkler system and the customer is so mad he doesn't care who is at fault the customer just wants it fixed. If he/she got a good lawyer he/she would have a very good chance at winning in small claims contract or not . And no its not fair business at all but proof goes both ways and in reality the contract states that you are the plow guy for set time period and that would be enough to show reasonable doubt against you beczuse that proves you were there and did plow. The only way to cover your butt legally 100% in this case is to either drop the customer or find a way to keep the other guy off your contract. I have seen this happen many times on the paintball field. Kids sign paperwork that states the field is not liable for personal injury yet when they get hurt the parents still sue the field and win. Its the same principal just a different arena


----------



## Daveyo (Nov 21, 2005)

I see your point, lets hope we never see a customer as moronic as that  although I had some doozies.


----------



## Navigator7 (Jan 12, 2009)

JDiepstra;686392 said:


> What does your contract say?


I think you have a point!

I think a customer has every right to choose whomever he wants, even if he steps on his own $dik$.

Wouldn't a "Contract" have teeth if the customer prepaid for the season?
Until money changes hands it's just smoke.

Your customer should be calling you to say, "Hey, I had somebody else plow my driveway, I want you to pay him!"

Then you would say," Ok...you have two options: 
Option 1: Pay me for the job he did. 
Option 2: Don't pay me. Your prepaid contract with me is non-refundable for breech on your part. You have lost my services.


----------

